# Wonder Trade



## Dar (Dec 24, 2013)

What do you think of it? Personally, I love Wonder Trade. Currently my entire team consists of Wonder Trade Pokémon.

So far my favorite I've gotten is Santa, a Jolly Delibird holding a Dome Fossil. It made my day. Thanks Facade <3


----------



## Flora (Dec 24, 2013)

It's a neat feature! I've been passing along Scatterbugs and got a few cool things (like a BABY PANCHAM WITH A PERFECT ATTACK IV)


----------



## Dar (Dec 24, 2013)

I've now gotten five different Pokémon with Hidden Abilities :D

I think I may use Wonder Trade too much.


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 24, 2013)

The first time I used it I felt bad because I gave away a Basculin, but then I got a Magikarp back anyway. 

Wonder Trade is so cool! and it's implemented really well.


----------



## Spoon (Dec 24, 2013)

Wonder Trade is the best.

I love that you can do really silly things, like catch, nickname a bunch of Slowpoke, get a bunch of somewhat neat Pokémon in return, and then decide to level up all the neat Pokémon until they evolve.

I've been fairly impressed with how generous people are. I mean, it'd be really easy to just trade route 1 flooder, but I've gotten cool things like starters and version exclusives. Route 1 flooder does happen, of course, but I was expecting something kind of like GTS's "Bidoof for Arceus" problem.

Wonder Trade Nuzlockes sound like a lot of fun too.


----------



## Alxprit (Dec 27, 2013)

On the 25th I Wonder Traded almost two full boxes of Sewaddle and got some interesting stuff. By far Eevee was the most common, but I also got some Bank-exclusive things; Mudkip, Stantler, and Oshawott. That was very nice of those people. I want to do this again sometime, but I dunno what else might be cool.


----------



## Superbird (Dec 28, 2013)

It's useful, and it lets me get rid of all of the pokémon that I IV Bred but weren't quite good enough, and get something that, at the very least, gives me another ID number for the Estival Avenue raffle.


----------



## Murkrow (Mar 10, 2014)

Is it possible to get hacked Pokémon in gen 6 yet?

The fact that I got a 4IV speed boost Torchic with a decent nature seems too good to be true


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 10, 2014)

Murkrow said:


> Is it possible to get hacked Pokémon in gen 6 yet?
> 
> The fact that I got a 4IV speed boost Torchic with a decent nature seems too good to be true


That doesn't seem all that unlikely. If you're breeding 5IV Pokémon, you'll likely end up with a surplus of 4IV Pokémon that are perfect for wonder trading.


----------



## Dar (Mar 10, 2014)

Has bank been opened yet? Because if it hasn't, and there isn't some way to get Lati@s that I don't know about, the Latios I  got could be hacked.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 10, 2014)

Yep, it has.

I've never used Wonder Trade because I'm scared of getting Bunnelby or something like that. Since my DS has been busted since October, I can't really say much about the WT scene now.


----------



## Murkrow (Mar 10, 2014)

Vanilla Mongoose said:


> That doesn't seem all that unlikely. If you're breeding 5IV Pokémon, you'll likely end up with a surplus of 4IV Pokémon that are perfect for wonder trading.


I guess, yeah, I've been giving a bunch of my 5IV Eevees away with it as well.


----------



## Equinoxe (Mar 10, 2014)

Dar said:


> Has bank been opened yet? Because if it hasn't, and there isn't some way to get Lati@s that I don't know about, the Latios I  got could be hacked.


Bank has been out for quite a while now, so your Latios is probably ok (though it could have been hacked in the previous games it was transferred from, but... you can never truly know). 
If it has legit seeming stats and everything it might very well be just an average lil' Lati someone didn't need.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Mar 10, 2014)

At first I was skeptical about the whole thing, (My friend and I at first saw it as a 'bidoof dispersion system') but it was one of those weird things that works better than you would think. I think it's because people are surprisingly generous. I haven't really encountered anything incredibly special, but I have received quite a few good pokemon with dream abilities, good IVs, etc. And it feels surprisingly good to give away good pokemon that you have a surplus of rather than just releasing them.

Also the prospect of wonderlockes and wonder trade only runs seem really really interesting and are something I definitely want to try out as soon as I am able to get my free copy of X.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 9, 2014)

Wonder Trade is actually kind of fun (I just wish it was possible to rename traded Pokémon) - I recently traded a Venipede and got a level 5 Ralts in exchange. Then I traded that Ralts and got a level 30 Skorupi. 8D

I love giving Pokémon funny nicknames before I trade them. XD Somebody out there has a Venipede called Scuttlebutt right now, courtesy of yours truly.


----------



## Autumn (Jun 9, 2014)

A friend of mine managed to score a shiny level 100 Latios via wonder trade. I told her it was most likely hacked but she didn't care.


----------



## Murkrow (Jun 9, 2014)

Altissimo said:


> A friend of mine managed to score a shiny level 100 Latios via wonder trade. I told her it was most likely hacked but she didn't care.


I'm generally not okay with hacked Pokémon but on the other hand, if I get it over wonder trade or the GTS I'm at least comfortable in knowing it can evade being detected by those systems.


----------



## kyeugh (Jun 9, 2014)

The coolest thing I've ever gotten is a level 21 Gyarados.


----------



## Flora (Jun 9, 2014)

Altissimo said:


> A friend of mine managed to score a shiny level 100 Latios via wonder trade. I told her it was most likely hacked but she didn't care.


My sister got a shiny Kyurem.

Whoever hacked it was having a blast because it had 0 IVs in EVERYTHING EXCEPT DEFENSE.

My mom, on the other hand, has been collecting shinies galore off of it.

I haven't gotten anything good. *sigh*


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jun 9, 2014)

I haven't found much, though 4-5 IV Pokemon are surprisingly common. I did get a Lv. 100 gengar the other day, perfectly trained, but it's ivs were _terrible._ I've gotten a shiny wurmple, nicknamed, and in a moon ball, so I'm going to assume it's legitimate, though I can't be sure. (were wurmple available post-game in hg/ss?) My friend did get a good IV shiny gastly, though, so I'm a bit jealous.


----------



## Mac (Aug 5, 2014)

I absolutely hate the fact that you don't get Pokemon from the same level. Bye, level 52 Talonflame..


----------

